
Startup Lanetix Pays $775,000 to Software Engineers Fired for Union Organizing - teklaperry
https://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/at-work/tech-careers/startup-lanetix-pays-775000-to-software-engineers-fired-for-union-organizing
======
masonic
So, they averaged $51K each for 10 months back pay and damages combined.

~~~
idbehold
Back pay only covers the time they were unemployed. Presumably many of them
were able to find new jobs before now which means a lot of of that money was
for damages.

